# White female needed



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

A new pigeon person would like to adopt a white pigeon female for her handsome white male. Miami area prefered.
The bird will have a good home, plenty of attention and the best of care.

Reti


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I have 1-2 white mookees avail. Both female. AVail at no charge. I am in MI, so you'd have to ship. Let me know, thanks!

Suzanne Cook


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for your offer. The lady found a female localy.
Thanks anyways.

Reti


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

screamingeagle said:


> I have 1-2 white mookees avail. Both female. AVail at no charge. I am in MI, so you'd have to ship. Let me know, thanks!
> 
> Suzanne Cook



Hi Suzanne, I just emailed you about some of your (hopefully) available birds. I thought it said your location was NV. I am in MI, and by your post above I see that you are too. So, I'm even more interested now 

Dianna


----------

